
Show HN: Conversational context in chatbots - ashubham
https://github.com/ashubham/bot-context
======
ashubham
One of the harder problems that chatbot developers face is, how to maintain
the context of conversation.

Here I introduce a Functional programmers approach, easy and powerful. Related
article [http://bit.ly/2mU6q33](http://bit.ly/2mU6q33)

